# PGF complete



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

I like the andersons PGF complete 16-4-8. However, last year I remember it having black/white and blue granulars. I just opened a new bag and it is black and yellow. Anyone know if there was a change?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Doc has not mentioned a color change in his vids. Suggest contacting The Andersons support. Curious what they say.

https://andersonshomeandgarden.com/contact


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Powhatan said:


> Doc has not mentioned a color change in his vids. Suggest contacting The Andersons support. Curious what they say.
> 
> https://andersonshomeandgarden.com/contact


I did last week. I have purchased 3 bags for this season, 2 from the andersons store (both of those are off color) and one from Amazon, that one looks normal. Here is what they said so far and a picture of the product.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Interesting ... humic powder discoloration. An Amazon purchase review comment (with pic) from Sep 2021 described the same darker brown discoloration.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Powhatan said:


> Interesting ... humic powder discoloration. An Amazon purchase review comment (with pic) from Sep 2021 described the same darker brown discoloration.


Great find. I still haven't received a follow response from the andersons after I sent them pictures. Hopefully ot is just discoloration.


----------

